# Pix of your humans!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Oct 25, 2014)

Trix here-

Show pix of your humans!!!!

Everyone has seen Dumpy pretty and now old and ugly with shaved head. Let's see your pretty and ugly humans!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dumpy says two of his long-time clients has cancer, whatever that is. Sounds bad. Dumpy has cut his fur down to nubby nubs for those clients who have cancer. Hope that stinky cancer stuff goes away, though Dumpy not having his pretty curls may not help those people. Oh well. He's Dumpy and I loves him.


----------



## blwinteler (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is mama and da pupt she calls Susanna. It is an army pillow. Mama brought her home a cupple weeks ago. She's nuffin speshul.


----------



## pani (Oct 26, 2014)

That puppet looks funny!! Your dumpy and your mama look like nice peoples. 

This is my mama, and the other one who cares for us:







Mama has weird hair.

~ Felix


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 26, 2014)

All peoples who luvs us and slaves over us are nice peoples, Felix. Your mama has weerd furs! My mama says is looks "faboolus". I tink bestest fur colours is only found in bunnies thow. Here is our mama.












There is other big man mama wivving here, but according to mama we not likes him rite now. He musta dun somefing real mean. Maybe he stole a banannanaanas from a bunny?!?!

-Merlin & Sasha
-SASHA & Merlin
-NO
-MERLIN & Sashapoopybum
-MAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
-Both bunnies.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 26, 2014)

All these nice humans who are bunny slaves!!!!

Felix- Dumpy has had bright red, purple, and even pink fur but never blue!!! Dumpy says he now has middle age man fur and it looks funny. It took Dumpy this long to figger that out? Dumpy has been old for a long time!!! Mummers misses his curls... But Dumpy is old and feeble and says hair just gets in the way when playing hockey. Wish Dumpy would take me to his games  But your mummerses blue fur is fab!!!!

Army pillow looks like she'd scare people and some bunnies (not me) but looks oddly interesting. Dumpy used to play with finger puppets all the time. Mummers hid them 'cos Dumpy embarassed her many times with them finger puppets. Tell your mummers to be careful with army pillow in public places, as Dumpy tried to be funny with his puppets and ended up banned from one place. Bad Dumpy!!!! Your mummers looks a bit more sensible than Dumpy; Dumpy is crazy!!!! 

That old man is a bad old man I thinks. Dumpy tried to tell me what he didded, and I don't understand, so I just take his word for it. But your mummers looks like a nice person and you and your bunny friend are pretty. And yes- bunny fur so much nicer than human fur as long as it is still on a bunny!!!


----------

